# Kühler für AMD X4 965BE gesucht!



## foin (9. April 2010)

*Kühler für AMD X4 965BE gesucht!*

hey, ich suche nen neuen kühler für meinen AMD X4 965BE. also, ich übertakte nicht!!! und ich will möglichst mein mainbord nich ausbauen müssen. Ich habe im moment den boxed kühler, der kühlt zwar gut, aber der ist mir zu laut, deswegen ist leise angesagt, und halt kühl, ich habe an der seite 2 lüfter, die reinsaugen, hinten einen der raussaugt und vorne einen der reinsaugt. 

Danke für eure hilfe


----------



## Icke&Er (9. April 2010)

*AW: Kühler für AMD X4 965BE gesucht!*

Was möchtest du den max ausgeben?
Und du willst dein Mobo nicht ausbauen? Richtig? also kommt ein Kühler mit backplatte ja schonmal nicht in Frage!

z.B: hier sollten Push-Pins dabeisein!

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Prozessoren (CPU) - CPU-Lüfter - Scythe Grand Kama Cross
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Prozessoren (CPU) - CPU-Lüfter - Scythe Katana 3
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Prozessoren (CPU) - CPU-Lüfter - Scythe Kabuto SCKBT-1000
etc

MFG


----------



## Jack ONeill (9. April 2010)

*AW: Kühler für AMD X4 965BE gesucht!*

Kannst ja auch den Großglockner nehmen, das ist ein guter Kühler

http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=21883&agid=669


----------



## Schleifer (9. April 2010)

*AW: Kühler für AMD X4 965BE gesucht!*

ohne mainboardausbau kommst du entweder gar nicht drumrum (backplate) oder nimmst das Risiko der Beschädigung des Mainboards in kauf.

Wenn dein gehäuse breit genug ist (21cm+) hol dir den Mugen2 von Scythe. Der kühlt alles was auf dem markt ist, kostet mit seinen 35€ für seine leistung recht wenig und ist dabei auch noch leise. Quasi die Eierlegendewollmilchsau

Sonst auch der Alpenföhn Brocken. Nicht ganz so gut, aber ähnlich. Wenns ganz billig sein soll nehm den Freezer 7pro (oder so ähnlich) von Arctic Cooling. Im idle kühlt der deinen Prozzi recht ruhig, unter Last jedoch lauter als die anderen.


----------



## foin (9. April 2010)

*AW: Kühler für AMD X4 965BE gesucht!*

also, ich will so max. 35-40€ ausgeben und ich glaub mein gehäuse is nich breit genug, vllt passt es grade, aber ich hab ja auch nen nen 2,5cm lüfter davor. 
also, ich kann das bord schon ausbauen, aber es macht halt mehr arbeit, eig kein problem, habe halt nur wenig lust. was meinst du mit schäden am bord?, was kann wobei passieren?

PS: mit dem geld, wenn es was wirklich gutes is, dann tu ich mich auch mit 10 euro mehr oder so nich schwer, bloß, ich übertakte NICHT!, deswegen brauch ich ja acuh keine wakü oder so. Wenn es was gutes is dann ja, bloß immer drauf achten, ich will nur die standart cpu kühlen


----------



## Own3r (9. April 2010)

*AW: Kühler für AMD X4 965BE gesucht!*

Viel Spaß bei der Demontage des Boxed-Lüfters:

1. Der Boxed-Lüfter klebt derartig fest auf dem CPU, dass du ihn beim Demontieren eventuell mit aus dem Sockel reißt, also vorsichtig lösen, damit die Beinchen nicht verbiegen/abbrechen.
2. Das große Problem ist, dass du den Boxed-Lüfter warscheinlich nicht anders ab bekommst, als ihn aus dem Sockel zu ziehen.

Als neuen Lüfter kann ich dir auch nur den Scythe Mugen 2 oder den EKL Broken empfelen.


----------



## Schleifer (9. April 2010)

*AW: Kühler für AMD X4 965BE gesucht!*

mir selbst ist es noch nicht passiert (ich hab das Board anders geschrottet) aber bei einigen Leuten ist das Board zerbrochen oder angebrochen, and den Schrauben durchbrochen (also die schraublöcher zerbrochen) usw.

Kann passieren, muss aber nicht. Bei mir hats geklappt, ich wusste aber auch damals nicht was passieren kann.

Der Lüfter spielt bei der Kühlerwahl keine Rolle, der passt immer und liegt bei den Towerkühlern ja auch nicht obendrauf. Der Mugen 2 ist glkaub ich 18cm breit (besser gesagt: hoch) + plus 2-3cm Mainboard und so'n zeug 

Hier mal ein eingebauter


----------



## Icke&Er (10. April 2010)

*AW: Kühler für AMD X4 965BE gesucht!*



Schleifer schrieb:


> ohne mainboardausbau kommst du entweder gar nicht drumrum (backplate) oder nimmst das Risiko der Beschädigung des Mainboards in kauf.


 
Quatsch!

Er muss sein Mobo ja garnet ausbauen, wenn er einen Kühler nimmt wo solche Push-Pin wie bei Boxed Kühler dran sind! Dabei ist eine Backplatte nicht von nöten! Scyhte hat öft diese Teile verbaut, aber wurde oft gegen Retentionkits ausgetauscht um den Anpressdruck zu erhöhen 



Own3r schrieb:


> dass du ihn beim Demontieren eventuell mit aus dem Sockel reißt
> 
> 2. Das große Problem ist, dass du den Boxed-Lüfter warscheinlich nicht anders ab bekommst, als ihn aus dem Sockel zu ziehen.


 
Wer hat den bitte beim Ausbau des Boxed Kühlers sein Mobo zerrissen? 
Klar muss man vorsichtig sein, aber der geht genauso ab wie jeder andere auch!
Du hast vill nur sch**** WLP gehabt!

MFG


----------



## RedoX (10. April 2010)

*AW: Kühler für AMD X4 965BE gesucht!*

Ich würde evtl. auch noch den Arctic Cooling Freezer Pro in den raum werfen. Ich weiss, dass dieser hier nicht so gern gehört wird, aber der werkelt wirklich sehr leise und sehr gut. Natürlich grenzen die TEmps nicht an Wunder aber wenn man nicht übertaktet erfüllt er seinen Job perfekt. Wenn man ihn jedoch mit einem Papst Lüfter ausstattet, dann kommt er erst auf seine Topwerte. 

Siehe auch hier: Test: Arctic-Cooling Freezer Xtreme CPU-Kühler (Seite 6) - 29.12.2008 - ComputerBase


----------



## Sichtkegel (10. April 2010)

*AW: Kühler für AMD X4 965BE gesucht!*

Ich hab mal eine ganze andere Frage, reicht es nicht zu wenn man nur den Lüfter wechselt und den Kühler auf dem Prozzi lässt? Funktioniert das oder nicht bzw. was bringt es? 
Denn ich hab auch den AMD X4 965 und mir ist dieser auch zu laut, und es macht ja nur der Lüfter diesen Lärm.


----------



## Own3r (10. April 2010)

*AW: Kühler für AMD X4 965BE gesucht!*



Icke&Er schrieb:


> Wer hat den bitte beim Ausbau des Boxed Kühlers sein Mobo zerrissen?
> Klar muss man vorsichtig sein, aber der geht genauso ab wie jeder andere auch!
> Du hast vill nur sch**** WLP gehabt!


Ich selber habe nie den Boxed-Lüfter benutzt, sondern von Anfang an den CoolerMaster V8.
Ich habe diese Probleme nur von anderen Usern gehört, die diese Probleme hatten.

P.S.: Die WLP ist beim Boxed-Lüfter schon als Pad vorhanden!


----------



## chaosfett (10. April 2010)

*AW: Kühler für AMD X4 965BE gesucht!*

Ich würd nur den Lüfter Tauschen und den Kühlköper einfach drauf lassen! 
Leise Lüfter gibts in jeden gut sortierten PC-Laden 10-15€ !Das is wohl die einfachste Lösung! Wenn du nicht übertakten willst!


----------



## foin (10. April 2010)

*AW: Kühler für AMD X4 965BE gesucht!*

ok, das wäre wohl die einfachste möglichkeit. Bloß blöd, das ich unseren kleinen schlecht sortierten pc laden nicht mag   was schlagt ihr denn für einen vor?, der reglet die umdrehungen doch dann selber oder?


----------



## hydro (10. April 2010)

*AW: Kühler für AMD X4 965BE gesucht!*

Problem ist das ein 70mm Lüfter drauf sollte, da einen passenden zu finden, der ähnliche Leistung hat und dabei leiser ist, ist sehr unwahrscheinlich.
Also entweder etwas basteln mit größerem Lüfter, wobei der Erfolg vermutlich auf der Strecke bleibt, da die Befestigung schwer wird und wahrscheinlich der Großteil der Luft am Kühler vorbei geht.


----------



## foin (10. April 2010)

*AW: Kühler für AMD X4 965BE gesucht!*

ok, ich dachte, da kommt nen 80mm drauf, wenn es aber 70 sind, dann hol ich mir lieber nen neuen lüfter, bei sowas experimentier ich nicht.
was sollte ich mir denn nun holen?. ich glaube für so ein riesenklotz habe ich nich genug platz

was für ne wlp muss ich dazu nehmen, oder doch pad?, und wie lange hält die?

welche wasserkühlungen wären gut und billig?, oder lohnt sich das garnicht, wie gut ist das corsair h50??


----------



## hydro (11. April 2010)

*AW: Kühler für AMD X4 965BE gesucht!*

Corsair H50 soll etwa so gut sein wie ein guter Tower Luftkühler, aber eben 80€ teuer.
Wakü ist eigentlich unnötig, da die dir Temperaturen relativ egal sind und nur für leisen betrieb ist sie imo zu teuer. Rechne mal im günstigstens fall für CPU€ 150 und CPU+GPU 250€.
WLP reicht auch ein günstiges Modell, da sich teuer und billig selten um mehr als 2-3°C unterscheiden, Pad ist für unbedarfte User eher nicht zu empfehlen.

Wie wäre es mit dem Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Noctua » Noctua CPU-Kühler NH-C12P

soll sehr leise und gut sein?!


----------



## schlappe89 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Kühler für AMD X4 965BE gesucht!*

Corsair H50 ist sehr gut, Groß Glockner, Scythe GRAND KAMA CROSS.
Wärmeleitpaste empfehl ich Arctic Silver, die benutze ich schon immer und die ist echt gut.

Nebenbei zur Boxed Kühlerdemontage: Einfach bissel Prime95 laufen lassen damit sich der CPU Kühler bissel aufheizt und dann sollte der sich ganz einfach abnehmen lassen (bitte nachdem der PC ausgeschaltet und der Reststrom weg ist).


----------



## foin (11. April 2010)

*AW: Kühler für AMD X4 965BE gesucht!*

ok, danke für den tip.
das mit der wakü muss ich mir überlegen, grad wegen dem preis.
wenn dann würde ich mir den mugen als pcgh edition bestellen, is sicher gut, sei denn, es gitb dem hier im saftladen zu kaufen, dann bestell ich nich. 
was is mit dem kühler 
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Scythe » SCYTHE SCKC-2000 GRAND KAMA CROSS


----------



## foin (11. April 2010)

*AW: Kühler für AMD X4 965BE gesucht!*

für die wakü muss ich mind 62euro + versand hinlegen


----------



## hydro (11. April 2010)

*AW: Kühler für AMD X4 965BE gesucht!*

Na die zeigst du mir aber 
Ich komme auf 130 Euro + Versand und dann ist das Ultra Low Budget, aber brauchbar! :>


----------



## foin (11. April 2010)

*AW: Kühler für AMD X4 965BE gesucht!*

zeig ich dir, is das corsair h50, Corsair Hydro Series H50 (CWCH50) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## foin (11. April 2010)

*AW: Kühler für AMD X4 965BE gesucht!*

was meint ihr nen zum grand kama cross, is voll einfach z u montieren


----------



## hydro (11. April 2010)

*AW: Kühler für AMD X4 965BE gesucht!*

So einfach wie jeder andere Kühler auch, oder?
Von der reinen Sache her, da die Temperaturen egal sind, kannst du imo jeden günstigen Kühler mit 120mm-140mm Lüfter kaufen, wenn es dir am Ende immernoch zu laut ist baust du dir einfach einen leisen anderen Lüfter dran.

Btw. die h50 ist nur mit viel Optimismus als Wakü zu verkaufen


----------



## foin (11. April 2010)

*AW: Kühler für AMD X4 965BE gesucht!*

der grand kama cross is leichter als andere zu montieren, ich muss das mobo nich ausbauen, weil der durch die klammern am bord befästigt wird. und noch ne frage, die wlp streicht man doch norm mit ner kreditkarte auf die cpu oder, weil in vielen videos, wir die einfach auf cpu oder kühler draufgemacht und dann wird das ganze zusammengebaut?
was meint ihr denn nu, also für mich als nich overclocker,  welchen soll ich nehmen, mugen 2, grand kama cross, h50, broken`? wer weiß, wie laut der h5, is?


----------



## hydro (11. April 2010)

*AW: Kühler für AMD X4 965BE gesucht!*

h50 ist sehr teuer für die Leistung, Lautstärke soll nicht störend sein. P/L ist Mugen sicherlich die beste Wahl - ich würde aber Trotzdem auf den Grand Karma setzen, ganz einfach du weil du die Mehrliestung zum Mugen nicht wirklich brauchst und weil er einfacher zu montieren ist!


----------



## foin (11. April 2010)

*AW: Kühler für AMD X4 965BE gesucht!*

und, weil er leiser ist!!!


----------



## hydro (11. April 2010)

*AW: Kühler für AMD X4 965BE gesucht!*

naja leiser als die PCGH version des Mugen glaube ich nicht, aber trotzdem wird er sehr leise sein


----------



## foin (11. April 2010)

*AW: Kühler für AMD X4 965BE gesucht!*

weiß wer wie laut die pcgh edit is, und weiß wer wie laut der h50 is?


----------



## foin (11. April 2010)

*AW: Kühler für AMD X4 965BE gesucht!*

ich würd den mugen gebraucht für 26bekommen, von einem aus svz, sollte ich zuschlagen? weil eig will ich lieber den grand kama cross


----------



## NeroNobody (11. April 2010)

*AW: Kühler für AMD X4 965BE gesucht!*

Schau mal: Da gibts so nen tollen "Ändern" Button 

Zum Mugen, der ist sehr leise und für 26€ würde ich sofort zuschlagen. Die/das H50 ist mit Sicherheit bei gleicher Kühlleistung lauter.


----------



## foin (11. April 2010)

*AW: Kühler für AMD X4 965BE gesucht!*

jo, das mit dem ändern habe ich bis jetzt auch immer gemacht, nur beim letzten mal vergessen  
also, jo, aber der mugen is gebraucht und für 32 bekomme ich ihn auch neu. weil ich tendire eher zum grand kama cross


----------



## NeroNobody (11. April 2010)

*AW: Kühler für AMD X4 965BE gesucht!*

Wieso Tendierst du zum Kama Cross?!
Größer, Push_pins und hat ne geringere Kühlleistung. Leiser ist er auch nicht.


----------



## foin (11. April 2010)

*AW: Kühler für AMD X4 965BE gesucht!*

größer, aber nich höher, bei ihm müsst ich mein gehäuselüfter nich abbauen. so, leiser ist er laut pcgh schon! um: 0,5/0,1/0,0 sone (100/75/50 % des lüfters)
er is einfacher einzubauen, die super kühlleistung brauch ich nich, da ich nich takte und somit auch der grand kama cross kühl hält
ich tendire zur pcgh edition, die hat nur 0,3sone aus 0,5m bei 12v


----------



## NeroNobody (11. April 2010)

*AW: Kühler für AMD X4 965BE gesucht!*

Dann lass lieber den Standard Lüfter gedrossel (per Adapter oder Speedfan) laufen, das kommt günstiger


----------



## foin (12. April 2010)

*AW: Kühler für AMD X4 965BE gesucht!*

ich glaub ich nehm den mugen 2 als pcgh edit. und mach noch nen 2.lüfter dran, den ich an die lüftersteuerung mache
ich kann mich nich entscheiden, soll ich den aufwand auf mich nehmen und den mugen 2 pcgh kaufen, oder doch die leichte art des einbauens bevorzugen und den grand kama cross nehem?


----------



## NeroNobody (12. April 2010)

*AW: Kühler für AMD X4 965BE gesucht!*


WIe oft soll ichs noch sagen, kauf den Standard Mugen 2 und Regel den Lüfter runter (wenn du eh ne Lüftersteuerung hast) ! Wieso kaufst du einen gedrosselten Lüfter wenn  noch ein 2ter Lüfter rankommt?! Ich verstehs nicht, ich dachte du magst nich OCen.

Edit: Du hast dich doch eh schon entschieden, auf uns hörst du ja nicht?!


----------



## hydro (12. April 2010)

*AW: Kühler für AMD X4 965BE gesucht!*

Pro Baram! Da kann er einen Enermax Cluster z.b. montieren und hat ruhe + Leistung.


----------



## foin (12. April 2010)

*AW: Kühler für AMD X4 965BE gesucht!*

ich habe mich noch garnet entschieden!!! ich will nen liesenn kühler, und ich getrau mich nich den lüfter zu regeln, wegen überhitzen etc


----------



## hydro (12. April 2010)

*AW: Kühler für AMD X4 965BE gesucht!*

Nimm einen PWM Lüfter, 4Pin ans Mainboard und das regelt dann.


----------



## foin (12. April 2010)

*AW: Kühler für AMD X4 965BE gesucht!*

ich glaub ich bestell den mugen 2 pcgh, wenn ihr alle meint, der grand kama cross wär nichts, dann nehm ich den mugen 2. bin aber noch am überlgen, also ihr könnt nochmal was schreiben falls euch noch was einfällt

so, mugen 2 pcgh bestellt!


----------



## hydro (12. April 2010)

*AW: Kühler für AMD X4 965BE gesucht!*

Mugen 2 PCGH 44€ Thermolab Baram mit Enermax Cluster 50 €
Da würde mir die Wahl nicht schwer fallen ( Baram  )


----------



## foin (13. April 2010)

*AW: Kühler für AMD X4 965BE gesucht!*

ich jo, hätt ich auch machen könn. aber ich vertrau halt auf die pcgh edit


----------



## DasIstDerMo (28. April 2010)

*AW: Kühler für AMD X4 965BE gesucht!*

mugen 2 und nichts anderes


----------



## foin (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kühler für AMD X4 965BE gesucht!*

das kommt alles auf das gleiche raus, da is halt nur der lüfter anders, den kann man auch ändern ...


----------

